# Sand Dancer's New Master Hunter



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yayy!! Great job Rhonda & Rodin


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Is Rodin 1/2 brother to your Faelan?

Dog relations make me laugh sometimes. I think your young Faelan and Tippykayak's young Comet are both uncles to my veteran Finn, who is, in turn, uncle to Ajax. . .


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! He is - I never realized. Lisa must be in absolute heaven!

I was supposed to go and run in JH but just kept feeling all week like I shouldn't, so I trained instead but it sounds like maybe I should have gone if only to join in the celebration 

Then again, Faelan pretty much did a hand-stand, somersault while running over a spot where an 'attractive' female had just been sitting so training was good LOL

And Faelan is 'uncle' to Towhee although they are only 4 months apart LOL


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Fabulous! I met Rhonda and her dogs at the 2008 GRCA National hunt test. Nice dogs and nice lady--well deserved!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That 2008 national test was her very first MH leg with Rodin, and her first attempt with Sky. I love that these goldens enjoy working well into their veteran years. Finn's mom lived into her 15th year.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I somehow missed this thread, but I'm just bursting that Gus's dad and Ajax's granddad got this far, and I deeply admire Rhonda's wisdom as a breeder and trainer.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

WOW, a master hunter is a HUGE accomplishment!!! Congratulations!


----------

